# 74 Supplement Companies Being Sued By Santa Cruz District Attorney



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Suit calls on 74 vitamin manufacturers to warn about lead SANTA CRUZ — Santa Cruz County District Attorney Bob Lee has joined eight other counties in asking the court to halt the sales of vitamin supplements made or sold by 74 companies unless customers are warned that the products contain cancer-causing lead. The complaint, initially [...]

*Read More...*


----------

